# Edible beef bones for raw feeding



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I feed Traveler raw two or three days per week. Unfortunately, he's tested sensitive (Dr. J. Dodd's) to every protein except beef and lamb. 


My question is simply this-what parts of beef and lamb should I be buying that are considered raw meaty bones? 

Most of the beef bones I see are weight bearing bones and seemingly too hard to eat. I've fed him lamb ribs which he nibbles on but leaves most of the bone untouched. His teeth and overall health is fine. When I've given him chicken backs or breasts he loves them and has no problem chomping those down but obviously I can't do that on a regular basis I've fed hooves but I don't think that qualifies.

Thank you for any suggestions.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

For beef bones, the only really edible ones I've found are neck and tail bones. And even then they're too hard for some dogs. Lamb you can do neck, back, rib, and leg bones. As long as they are young lamb bones. Adult sheep bones are likely too hard (except maybe neck bones), but mine can break down a young lamb femur easy.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I once got lamb necks and it is too scary to me. Their teeth were OK but is looked scary. With Deja, no lamb or beef bones ever. Don't want to risk these pearly whites.
I don't know how old the lambs were when they were butchered but some of them look pretty big already.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lamb necks are fine. Just make sure they are not frozen when you feed them.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have been going through something similar, but not for raw feeding so much as for recreational chews. I considered neck bones, tails and ribs. Even though I give femur, I worry about breaking teeth. Thankfully, he doesn't seem to bite down too hard and the femurs are pretty fat, so I don't think he can get a good grip on them yet.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you all for the replies. Sounds like I'm in trouble since I have never seen anything in the stores described as neck bones or back bones. 

Do you think I could supplement with pet grade bone meal? I do give frozen raw beef marrow bones for recreation. He's not a tough chewer.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you have a raw supplier in your area? Or a butcher will usually have oxtails. Duck is also a sensitivity? 
I don't know about the bone meal as a source on a daily basis. You really need the calcium and phosphorus levels balanced. This yahoo group may be of help(Monica Segal): [email protected]


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I saw cow tail mentioned and I have access to cow tail sections which are much longer than the "ox tail" sections available in most grocery stores. Cow tail seems reasonable soft and perhaps much more cartilaginous than other bones. See if "ox tail " sections at the grocery store might offer you a solution pehaps.

My pooch is a fairly strong chewer and she deals with cow tail sections rather well.

SuperG


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, Onyx'girl. This is helpful. I have seen oxtails at the store. I'll also check out the link you provided.

With duck, he had what she called a "medium" reaction and it should be avoided. I'd give it a go once in a while but I don't see duck much other than frozen next to the turkeys. Is that the duck most people are feeding? We have ducks in our canals around here but considering most of the canals are just runoff drainage canals, I would allow him to eat them 

Re the calcium/phosphorus levels- Am I to understand that the proper level is almost automatic when feeding say, a chicken back or chicken thigh for example? I'm a little confused. Here's what I'm thinking- if I'm giving beef stew meat/beef roast/ground lamb or beef and some beef muscle and small portion of organ meat I've taken care of the phosphorus part. I'm hoping that if I supplement with bone meal, that will take care of the calcium part of the equation. 
Can you help me to understand this?


Thanks so much. Lynn & Traveler


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

DogAware.com Articles: Homemade Cooked Diets for Dogs
_Bone meal is frequently used as a source of calcium in diets that don't include raw bone. However, bone meal contains calcium and phosphorus. Different brands of bone meal supplements contain different amounts of calcium and phosphorus, but the calcium : phosphorus ratio is always the same: 2:1. To balance a diet that contains lots of phosphorus, then, you will need to give an amount of bone meal that will provide 1,000 to 1,200 mg calcium per pound of food to keep the ideal calcium: phosphorus ratio in the diet correct.

Look for bone meal supplements that are guaranteed to be free of lead and other contaminants. You can also use a purified bone extract called Microcrystalline Hydroxyapatite (MCHA), but most of these supplements also contain vitamin D in high amounts, which would not be appropriate to use (see Supplements section further on in the text)._


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Asian grocery stores have a wide selection of things Americans aren't familar with. I've gotten chicken and duck feet. I also got some beef bones called "edible bones". I took one to my dog health food store and the owner said they were beef knuckles. One of the raw food companies (I can't remember which) packages turkey necks.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Onyx'girl,
Thank you for this information. Now I see how it works. Thanks!

Brightspot,
Yes, I have found some ethnic markets and they do have unusual (to me anyway) stuff. I have noticed that even my local Publix is carrying chicken feet and necks. This is a fairly recent addition to the stores. I can't feed any turkey. That reaction was virtually off the charts! He had the same reading for rabbit followed by rice and oatmeal.

I'll make a point of trying out a few other markets to see what they have.

Thanks again!

Lynn & Traveler


----------

